
How do you manage/track your health and fitness today? - hsikka
I want to be able to see easy to understand analytics combining my lab results, checkup information, sleep &amp; exercise data, and genetic information into actionable, preventative and predictive results. If someone works to connect all the EHR systems, this seems like a purely UX + Data&#x2F;ML issue. What do you think?
======
wiz21c
I have a small log in my emacs org mode. I note when I feel bad, pain,
whatever. This allows me to see quite a lot about me and put my evolution in
perspective. Since I do it by hand, it forces me to distillate information and
it goes at the speed of what I note (you don't need realtime information about
your sleep patterns, a once per week check up is more than enough)

Bonus point : I'm the only one to read it, no GDPR issue, no privacy issues.
Simple, effective.

